# Game: It's on the Menu



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay foodies, start your mixers.......
Start naming things found on a menu....alphabetically.

I'll begin with:

*A*sparagus Fritatta


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Beef Burgandy


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

*C*ornish Game Hen


----------



## amber (Apr 12, 2006)

*D*ijon mustard


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

*E*ggplant Parmesan


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2006)

Fried Chicken


----------



## amber (Apr 12, 2006)

*F*rench fries

ok since me and middie posted at the same time I like french fries and fried chicken


----------



## pdswife (Apr 12, 2006)

Grilled veggies


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2006)

House Salad


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

*I*ceburg Wedge


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2006)

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2006)

kale...................


----------



## ironchef (Apr 12, 2006)

Lobster Fra Diavlo


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2006)

meatloaf............


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2006)

nut topped brownies


----------



## jkath (Apr 12, 2006)

*O*ysters Rockafeller


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 12, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 12, 2006)

Quail...............


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2006)

Rumaki...............


----------



## Raven (Apr 12, 2006)

*S*peghetti......................


----------



## pdswife (Apr 12, 2006)

Tomato soup


----------



## jkath (Apr 13, 2006)

*U*ndercooked Urchin.....


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

*V*ichyssoise


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 13, 2006)

Wilted greens


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2006)

ok.....i'm stumped i can't think of anything that starts with an x.


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay I'll skip X. 
Yams


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

I will fill in for X:  xylitol cookies  or perhaps you'd prefer Xining dumplings

Zebra steaks


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2006)

Antipasta Platter


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2006)

bouillabaisse


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 13, 2006)

catfish filet


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 13, 2006)

Duck

hmmmmmmmm, did anyone else think the postings were going to be along the lines of

Antelope
Bison
Caribou
Duck?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2006)

Eel is my guess


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2006)

*J*ello (assuming one was looking at the dessert part of a diner menu - lol!!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 13, 2006)

what happened to f?

Frankfurter(sp?)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2006)

*T*iramisu. . . . .


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> *T*iramisu. . . . .


 
How did you skip from F to T?  

*G*iardinara


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2006)

*h*ossenfeffer


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

*I*nari sushi


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2006)

Grumblebee - it LOOKS like I skipped from "F" to "T", because the last post I saw before mine was "Spaghetti", on Page 2.  When you have a large number of people playing a game like this, posts get discombobulated.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

J was Jello from above

Kaiser roll


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2006)

*l*umpfish caviar


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

monkfish with fresh herbs


----------



## jkath (Apr 13, 2006)

*N*apoleon (the dessert, not the short guy with the complex )


----------



## The Z (Apr 13, 2006)

*Opposum flambé*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2006)

Portabello Mushroom Sauce served over a Kansas City Flat Iron Steak (medium rare) .....  had it yesterday and it was sooooooooooooo good!


----------



## The Z (Apr 13, 2006)

*Quiche Lorraine*


----------



## vyapti (Apr 13, 2006)

Rigatoni

10 char


----------



## jkath (Apr 13, 2006)

*S*eared Saffron Salmon


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2006)

T-bone steaks


----------



## phinz (Apr 13, 2006)

Umbrella-garnished Pina Coladas.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2006)

vodka sauce


----------



## Erik (Apr 13, 2006)

Wild Game Mixed grill


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2006)

X-mas cookies


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2006)

Yogurt with fruit


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2006)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## The Z (Apr 13, 2006)

*Aardvark Andouille*


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2006)

Brownies with chocolate chips


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 13, 2006)

chopped liver


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dungeness Crab


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 13, 2006)

Etouffee


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2006)

*F*ricasse Bruniose


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2006)

*G*ranita (flavors?)


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

Halva (sesame


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2006)

Ice cream sundaes


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 13, 2006)

Jicima salad with citrus vinairgrette


----------



## Toots (Apr 13, 2006)

Kentucky Hot Brown


----------



## amber (Apr 13, 2006)

*L* is for lemons


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 13, 2006)

Miso Soup


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2006)

*N*atto.....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 13, 2006)

Ox Tail Soup.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2006)

Paula Deen's lemon cakes


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 13, 2006)

Raisin Bread


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet and Sour Pork


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 13, 2006)

Turtle Soup....(but not on my menu...lol)


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

*U*mbrella topped cocktail
  (psssssssssst....you guys forgot the Q!)


----------



## RMS (Apr 14, 2006)

Velvet Crumb Cake


----------



## CookinBlondie (Apr 14, 2006)

*W*atermelon


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 14, 2006)

Xanthum gum stabilized light cottage cheese


----------



## CookinBlondie (Apr 14, 2006)

*Y*orkshire Pudding


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2006)

Zabaglione alla Piemontese


----------



## RMS (Apr 14, 2006)

Artichokes, stuffed of course!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 14, 2006)

butterflied, stuffed and grilled jumbo shrimp


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2006)

Carrots with a honey glaze


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 14, 2006)

dirty rice


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2006)

Eggs fried sunny side UP


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 14, 2006)

french toast with syrup


----------



## RMS (Apr 14, 2006)

garlic bread


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

*H*assenfeffer


----------



## buckytom (Apr 14, 2006)

haricots vert

oops, you bet me to it jkath.

ok, *i*kura gunkan sushi


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

*J*ambalaya!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2006)

Kreatopetkia ( meat puffs)


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2006)

Loin of pork, tenderly roasted


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2006)

mushroom gravy


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2006)

Noodles....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 14, 2006)

Octopus


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

*P*enne Pasta, with Pepperoni and Peppercorns.


----------



## luvs (Apr 14, 2006)

quark


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

*R*isotto .......


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2006)

*S*alsify


 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Apr 15, 2006)

toro temaki


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 15, 2006)

Udon avec Udi


----------



## buckytom (Apr 15, 2006)

veggie burger deluxe


----------



## middie (Apr 15, 2006)

watercress salad


----------



## buckytom (Apr 15, 2006)

*y*ooper pasties


----------



## middie (Apr 15, 2006)

zuchinni bread


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 16, 2006)

*A*ngel hair pasta with shrimp and basil


----------



## mudbug (Apr 16, 2006)

*B*uckwheat pancakes


----------



## pdswife (Apr 16, 2006)

candy corn


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 16, 2006)

eLEPHANT eARS


----------



## luvs (Apr 16, 2006)

falafal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2006)

*G*arlic infused roast chicken

(I understand forgetting the x, but the d?)


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hominy soufle


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 17, 2006)

Ice box cake


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2006)

Jujube pudding pops


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 17, 2006)

King Crab Legs


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Jujube pudding pops


    


*L*amb chops with mint sauce


----------



## beaulana2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mocha Fudge Cake


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

*N*asturtium and cream cheese tea sandwiches

(welcome back, beaulana!)


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2006)

olive tapanade on bruschetta


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

*P*ulled Pork slow-cooked sandwiches on french rolls


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quenelles of pike, mousseline


----------



## jkath (Apr 17, 2006)

*R*oast Duck Amandine

(still hungry for the bruschetta, robo)


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2006)

sardines en coquotte


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2006)

My favorite!--Tostadas


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2006)

Urbana Oysters (served with country ham on a hoe cake)


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 18, 2006)

VINO de Italia!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2006)

Walleye Pike, pan fried with lemmon butter and garlic


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2006)

Xian sweet fish stew


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 18, 2006)

yams with marshmellows baked


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2006)

Zwieback toast


----------



## jkath (Apr 18, 2006)

*A*cini di pepe salad


----------



## RMS (Apr 18, 2006)

Bottle of Red, Bottle of White


----------



## jkath (Apr 18, 2006)

*C*hambord soaked cake with custard filling


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dogfishhead Ale Rye Bread with Hot Pastrami, Swiss, and Dijon   ROCKS!


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 18, 2006)

egg and rice


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2006)

frijoles rosa con arroz


----------



## cara (Apr 19, 2006)

gazpacho...


----------



## middie (Apr 19, 2006)

hot wings !


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 19, 2006)

involtini, you know, that roll up of meat and stuff browned and braised...great with beef or pork, or lamb, veal, yummy stuff ...Batalil does it so well I want to eat my television!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 20, 2006)

jersey tomatoes


----------



## jkath (Apr 20, 2006)

*K*ashi                 .....


----------



## The Z (Apr 20, 2006)

Lemon-Olive Meatballs with Cheddar Cheese


----------



## lmw80 (Apr 20, 2006)

*M*eatloaf Surprise


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2006)

Newtons, fig, apple, berry...choice is yours


----------



## CookinBlondie (Apr 20, 2006)

*O*riental Salad


----------



## jkath (Apr 20, 2006)

*P*istachio Pie


----------



## buckytom (Apr 21, 2006)

*q*uisp cereal

i absolutely loved quisp when i was a kid. if you left it in the milk a while, it turned into a delicious sugary glue.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Apr 21, 2006)

*R*anch Burgers and Fries

I love hamburgers, I eat one almost everyday. Yummy.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2006)

Sweetbreads


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 21, 2006)

Tsingtao beer ... than k gawd for Chinese food or we'd never get throught the alphabet!


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2006)

........................Unsalted butter


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 21, 2006)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2006)

Walleye Filets


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 21, 2006)

I love getting X...back to the chinese cookbook for yet another 

Xianulau provence preserved eggs with greens and warm sauce


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2006)

Closer to home.......... 

*Yankee pot roast*


----------



## vyapti (Apr 21, 2006)

Ziti, Ziti, Ziti


----------



## cara (Apr 21, 2006)

Apfel Strudel (apple strudel)


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2006)

.................Babka


----------



## cara (Apr 21, 2006)

chop suey (we didn't had this yet?)


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 21, 2006)

*Cabernet Sauvignon*


----------



## cara (Apr 21, 2006)

Dandelion salad


----------



## vyapti (Apr 21, 2006)

E.Coli - My wife is cooking tonight


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 21, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> E.Coli - My wife is cooking tonight


 
Careful what you wish


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 21, 2006)

Fiesta Fajitas with Chicken, Beef and Shrimp


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2006)

Green Tea.....


----------



## mudbug (Apr 21, 2006)

Happy Hour beverages


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2006)

iced coffee


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 21, 2006)

Jose Cuervo Pollo  (tequilla chicken)


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2006)

key lime pie


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2006)

Lox and Bagels


----------



## middie (Apr 21, 2006)

meatloaf...........


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2006)

nachos


kadesma


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2006)

delicious oysters!


----------



## cara (Apr 22, 2006)

Pasta with Pesto


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2006)

Quinine Water


----------



## cara (Apr 22, 2006)

Risotto...


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2006)

.................Sablefish


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 22, 2006)

.............Tiramisu


----------



## RMS (Apr 22, 2006)

Upside down pineapple cake


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2006)

*Velveeta cheese*

*kadesma *


----------



## phinz (Apr 22, 2006)

Whisky cake


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 22, 2006)

Xylophone Cookies           (why do I always get the Xs !!!!!!!!!!!!???????????)


----------



## cara (Apr 22, 2006)

Yum Cha ....


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 23, 2006)

*zungenwurst*


----------



## cara (Apr 23, 2006)

Avocadosalad


----------



## mudbug (Apr 23, 2006)

*B*lueberry milkshakes


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2006)

C*antaloupe balls*

*kadesma *


----------



## middie (Apr 23, 2006)

Deep fried onion rings


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2006)

*Fried chicken*


*kadesma *


----------



## mudbug (Apr 23, 2006)

gravy - any kind....and lots of it


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2006)

*Lots of gravy-mashed taters*


*kadesma *


----------



## middie (Apr 24, 2006)

*H*ot Sausage

(wrong game kads lol)


----------



## spdrdr (Apr 24, 2006)

_*Italian*_ chicken


----------



## mudbug (Apr 24, 2006)

*H*aricots verts


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2006)

ok....ya'll are just confusing me with your alphabet.......


----------



## vyapti (Apr 24, 2006)

J?  
Jambalaya


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> ........you can move to the front of the class


----------



## jkath (Apr 24, 2006)

*K*alamata olives


----------



## middie (Apr 24, 2006)

*L*ime Sorbet


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 24, 2006)

*M*asala Dosa.


----------



## middie (Apr 24, 2006)

*N*eopolitan Ica Cream


----------



## kadesma (Apr 24, 2006)

*Orange sherbert*


*kadesma *


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2006)

Peppercorn Steak (medium rare please)


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 24, 2006)

*Q*uark 

(having a brain fart... cant think of anything else that begins w/ Q)


----------



## kadesma (Apr 24, 2006)

*roast beef*

*kadesma *


----------



## ironchef (Apr 24, 2006)

*S*eared *S*ole with a *S*orrel Butter Sauce and *S*alsify


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 24, 2006)

*T*errine of *T*una with *T*omato and basil salad


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 25, 2006)

Uni stewed with roe in shell (Iron Chef specialty!)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 25, 2006)

Vindaloo

http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/9412/vindaloo.html


----------



## cara (Apr 25, 2006)

wedges........


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2006)

Yams


kadesma


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 25, 2006)

...............Zampino...............
(i.e. the pig's entire knuckle and trotter)


----------



## mudbug (Apr 25, 2006)

why do I always arrive at this thread at the same point?

OK, I'll bite the *A*pple Pandowdy this time.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 25, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> why do I always arrive at this thread at the same point?
> 
> OK, I'll bite the *A*pple Pandowdy this time.


 
*B*raised *B*eef Shortribs with a *B*arolo Demi Glace and *B*arley and *B*eet Risotto


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2006)

*C*orned Beef


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2006)

Date nut bread


kadesma


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2006)

*E*ggs Benedict


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2006)

*Fruit soup*

*kadesma *


----------



## jkath (Apr 25, 2006)

*G*ame Hens with cranberry onion chutney


----------



## ironchef (Apr 25, 2006)

*H*amachi Tartare with *H*a.ss Avocado, *H*eirloom Tomato, and *H*earts of Palm


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 25, 2006)

Incan open fire grilled guinea pig ... they're really good tell ya the truth.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 26, 2006)

Just some *j*erk chicken with *j*ulienned *j*icama and *J*amaican-inspired *j*ambalaya  (take THAT, ironchef!)


----------



## middie (Apr 26, 2006)

*K*umquat something


----------



## luvs (Apr 26, 2006)

lasagne sounds great to me!


----------



## ironchef (Apr 26, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Just some *j*erk chicken with *j*ulienned *j*icama and *J*amaican-inspired *j*ambalaya (take THAT, ironchef!)


 
Hehe  

*M*arinated *M*oroccan Spiced *M*onkfish with a *M*izuna and *M*elon Salad and *M*orel *M*ushroom and *M*arscapone Flan


----------



## mudbug (Apr 26, 2006)

*N*ew Zealand lamb with with a *N*icoise salad and *n*ew potatoes*. N*eapolitan ice cream bombe with *n*ougat filling for dessert.  *N*ice?


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 26, 2006)

Octopus Occidental with Ouzo


----------



## vyapti (Apr 26, 2006)

All right! Don't practice your alliteration on me

Neopolitan Ice Cream with Numerous Nuggets of Nougate and Nuts  --Bah!

Perfectly Peppered Prawn Poppers, Properly Prepared


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 26, 2006)

Queensland Quail avec salad Quebecquoise


----------



## middie (Apr 27, 2006)

*R*oasted Chicken


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 27, 2006)

*Scrambled Eggs with Shrimp*


----------



## mudbug (Apr 27, 2006)

teeny tater tots topped with tofu


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 27, 2006)

Underdone tuna


----------



## jkath (Apr 27, 2006)

Robo, I'll let you try the tuna first and we'll see if you turn green.....


Vegemite Sandwich (humming Men At Work.....)


----------



## luvs (Apr 27, 2006)

wasabi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 27, 2006)

I knew it; I knew I'd get X again!

Xraft Xacaroni and Xeese


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 28, 2006)

yellow corn


----------



## jkath (Apr 28, 2006)

(okay, say this in a really bad french accent):
Zuchinni zupe....zis is zee best!


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 28, 2006)

*acidopholous milk.........................*


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bubblin' Borscht


----------



## cara (Apr 29, 2006)

christmas turkey


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

dee-lightful and dee-licious doughnuts dunked in dandelion wine


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 29, 2006)

Elegant English Eggplant with Eggnog and Emu steak.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

French foie gras fluffed up with fancy garnishes.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 29, 2006)

Grannie's Garganchuan Georgian Gritty Granola


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2006)

hearty hors d'eourves of hummus with haricots


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 29, 2006)

Indian Pudding ( a spicy baked corn meal pudding that is delicious)


----------



## cara (Apr 30, 2006)

Jelly pudding


----------



## fitness (Apr 30, 2006)

*Hi*

Nice to meet all of you !


http://www.101cookingrecipes.com


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 30, 2006)

*Idaho potato*


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 30, 2006)

Killer Kedgery


----------



## cara (Apr 30, 2006)

leek gratin


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

*M*arzipan and Marmalade Cake
(i think i just got a cavity from writing that!)


----------



## cara (Apr 30, 2006)

Nori sushi


----------



## mudbug (Apr 30, 2006)

oodles of oysters


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2006)

Potato parmesan chips

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Apr 30, 2006)

quick quinoa quasserole


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2006)

Raspberry coulis

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 30, 2006)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2006)

*Tuscan soup*

*kadesma *


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 30, 2006)

ultimate fondue


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegetarian Lasagna


----------



## cara (May 1, 2006)

Wurstomelette (Omelette with sausages)


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

...........xlg supreme pizza


----------



## Robo410 (May 1, 2006)

Yuletide Grog


----------



## luckytrim (May 1, 2006)

Zampino !!!


----------



## middie (May 2, 2006)

Apple Dumplings


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

Bubble and Squeak


----------



## college_cook (May 2, 2006)

Chocalatini


----------



## vyapti (May 3, 2006)

Duh Duh Dumplings


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Chocalatini


Bartender, I'll have one of those.


*E*verlasting Gopstoppers.


----------



## grumblebee (May 3, 2006)

*F*arfalle w/ *F*riesago cheese


----------



## college_cook (May 3, 2006)

Grilled BBQ Chops


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

Hoppin' John n Hot Tamales


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## kimbaby (May 3, 2006)

Jelly roll


----------



## luckytrim (May 3, 2006)

Kansas City Strip Steak


----------



## pdswife (May 3, 2006)

Lemon sugar cookies


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Marischino topped sundae


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

Nutella on grilled pineapple

kadesma


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Olive tapanade on toast


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

*Pork Chops*

*kadesma *


----------



## kimbaby (May 4, 2006)

Quail-baked


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

Ravioli with roasted red peppers


----------



## luckytrim (May 4, 2006)

skewered shrimp and scallops


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

Tri-colored Tortelloni


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

upside-down cake

kadesma


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

Vichysois.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

Whiskey braised pork


kadesma


----------



## jkath (May 5, 2006)

X..............hmmmmm nope, nothing....


Yellow Squash


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2006)

_zucchini_

_kadesma _


----------



## jkath (May 6, 2006)

Artichoke with garlic aioli


----------



## kimbaby (May 6, 2006)

Braised Beef


----------



## jkath (May 6, 2006)

Charred Citrus Chicken with Cilantro


----------



## kadesma (May 6, 2006)

_Deep dish pie_

_kadesma _


----------



## luckytrim (May 7, 2006)

*E*scargot .....


----------



## mudbug (May 7, 2006)

figs and fuji apples in a fusion dessert


----------



## jkath (May 7, 2006)

nice one, mud!

gherkins


----------



## kadesma (May 7, 2006)

Hungarian Goulash

kadesma


----------



## Barb33 (May 16, 2006)

Italian dressing


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2006)

Jalepeno-Jack burger


----------



## vyapti (May 16, 2006)

Kibbles & Bits


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

Lemon Pepper Chicken


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> Kibbles & Bits


     


Mars Bars.......deep fried, of course.


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2006)

_ Noodles_


_kadesma _


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 16, 2006)

Onion Rings in Beer Batter


----------



## mudbug (May 16, 2006)

pistachio pudding with peanuts


----------



## kimbaby (May 16, 2006)

quart of strawberry milk


----------



## vyapti (May 16, 2006)

ricotta cheese


----------



## mudbug (May 16, 2006)

steamers on Cape Cod


----------

